# The Jerni Collection -- Unbelievable Toy / Train Collectoin ... For Sale ... Millions



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you guys heard about this incredible toy / train collection being sold through Sothbey's in NY? It's touted as the largest, most significant private collection in the world.

Info and video from USAToday ...

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/2011-02-19-toy-collection_N.htm

Sothbey's press release ...

http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...108782-1f4f-4a9d-8443-65ae9fb07b2e/435873.pdf

Boy, I wish I was in NY and had a chance to view the collection.

Any MTF takers? It'd only take millions $$$ !!!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gosh, RI isn't that far from NYC, drive down and look.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW, I don't think you would let your kids or your grandkids play with any of it. Heck you couldn't even play with it, One scratch or chip and your out thousands! No fun at all!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Timmy ... stand BACK AWAY from Grandpa's toy trains ... WAY BACK!!!"

Dohh!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It is like the guy said it takes time, money, and a love for the things to get that kind of collection. I think they will not get even close to 10 million for it as it brakes the rule of time to collect it all. Who knows maybe Bill Gates will buy it. :laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll bet Warren Buffet would buy it. Oh! I forgot. He already bought BNSF.


----------

